# Hank Snow museum



## Raven (Jan 24, 2015)

Picture of the Hank Snow museum in Liverpool, Nova Scotia.
It is located in the old train station near where he grew up.
The statue of Hank sitting on a stool with his guitar was added a couple of years ago.
For fans of this country artist it is an interesting spot to visit with many exhibits from his
time as a country singer.  Many items were donated by his wife after Hank died.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 24, 2015)

Hank Snow is one of my all time favorite singers.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

Grew up listening to his great music. Other Hanks too. Williams, Thompson.


----------



## Raven (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for your replies rkunsaw and Pappy.
Hank had a very hard early life with a mean stepfather and sometimes would stay
in the train station to avoid being around him.

He struggled to make it in the music business but finally found success.
He was a very modest man and wanted to make a living but did not crave the celebrity
status that many entertainers seem to need.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

One of my favorites, I Don't Hurt Anymore. One song that we would sing on our road trips.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 24, 2015)

I loved Hank.  He was one of the good guys!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)

Hank's been everywhere, man!


----------



## Raven (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you Meanderer, it was good to hear that song again.

I really liked  I Don't Hurt Anymore  too Pappy.

Yes Jim, he was one of the good guys and he was appreciated and admired for his music
in his home province as well as all over North America.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 24, 2015)

There wasn't a dry eye in any of the Grand ole Opry crew when Hank moved on.  I saw him perform once in San Diego.  He was, and will be remembered as a real icon in the country music field.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Raven (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for the song Meanderer.
Hank had a distinctive voice.  When played on the radio he couldn't be
mistaken for anyone else.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2015)

[h=1]Madison homes of Maybelle Carter, Hank Snow on market[/h]http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...es-maybelle-carter-hank-snow-market/19373559/






Hank Snow's home the "Rainbow Ranch" in Madison, Tenn., Friday, Nov. 21, 2014. (Photo: Jae S. Lee / The Tennessean)


----------



## Raven (Jan 25, 2015)

That was a very interesting article for me. We visited Nashville three times some years
ago and once took a bus trip to view homes of the stars, but never saw Hank's home.
Thanks again Meanderer.


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2015)

OMG, my Dad and I played Hank Snow songs when we would get my Uncle with us and jam. We played a lot of old Country and Bluegrass, which was my Dad's favorite kind of music, especially Bluegrass.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)

Not to get off topic, but these "name"songs remind me of "Forty Shades of Green", written by John Cash.  He was visiting Ireland and while looking at the names on a  map, came up with the idea.  All of the names but one can be found on the map.  "Shalimar" is the name of his Wife June's favorite perfume. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forty_Shades_of_Green


----------

